# 10th Anniversary



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Expats,

In 2 months we will be moving to BKK and a month later my wife and I will celebrate our 10th anniversary.

I would appreciate some suggestions on what to do in BKK on this special occassion. Maybe someone knows of a nice restaurant, etc.

Thanks in advance,

JJK


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*Food and View*



jjk said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> In 2 months we will be moving to BKK and a month later my wife and I will celebrate our 10th anniversary.
> 
> ...



For Restaurants

Riverside Terrace at the Oriental Hotel
The dinner buffet served here has an amazing selection of grilled seafood and meat plus the best Europe, the Middle East and Asia has to offer

Sala Rim Naam on the other side of the river also belongs to the Oriental Hotel
Sala Rim Naam serves a buffet lunch and set Thai dinner with traditional dance show, while the Terrace Rim Naam offers a la carte Thai dining by the River.

My husband and I tried both of them and I recommend both. The view at night is beautiful. Some nights they throw in fireworks too, from a boat in the middle of the Chaopraya river.


----------

